# Did someone order some trays?



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

It should read, "This what I did on my summer vacation."

Between this and what I send out on Saturday, I'm finally getting caught up. Now if I can only get my garage clean.

These will be going out today and tomorrow.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow, nice work Tim. I love my trays to death!! I can't fathom owning a vino without them!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Very Very nice!

I still think you should think about designing a "Vino Enclosure". Some way to "wrap" or "enclose" the vino with wood. For those of use that like the wood look with the benefits of at the Vino brings.



Anyway, great Job.


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Very Nice some where in that stack are my two trays  Thank you so much!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

good work my man!:tu


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

that is sooooo awesome!

I hope you had a few cigars while you whistled while you work.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Av8tor152d said:


> Very Nice some where in that stack are my two trays  Thank you so much!


They are. Is the shipping date still the same?


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I think I have a tray order in there, but I am not sure. Are they 12 x 7 or do you have the full humi sized ones at are like 12 x 14 or so?


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Mtmouse said:


> They are. Is the shipping date still the same?


Feel free to ship them anytime to the Ft Drum addy I am due home between 10-15 July. The wife can accept delivery. Thanks for working with me on the shipping timeframe.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Got my trays and shelves today. Thanks a million :tu.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Mtmouse said:


> It should read, "This what I did on my summer vacation."
> 
> Between this and what I send out on Saturday, I'm finally getting caught up. Now if I can only get my garage clean.
> 
> These will be going out today and tomorrow.


The two on the top right look strikingly similar to some dimensions that I have in my Vino's 

Damn you do good work Mr.

Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Run to Bay (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow. Wish I had a skill such as that. How does one get hold of a couple of these? Are they all spoken for already?


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> The two on the top right look strikingly similar to some dimensions that I have in my Vino's
> Can't wait to get mine.


You are correct sir. I will send you the FedEx number later today.



Run to Bay said:


> Wow. Wish I had a skill such as that. How does one get hold of a couple of these? Are they all spoken for already?


Yes these are all bought and paid for. Place your order and I will be working at getting the next round out.


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

I love my shelves that I purchased from MTmouse, and would highly recommend him.


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

Those are very impressive. I salute your woodworking talents.


----------



## Claybuster (May 3, 2008)

Tenor CS said:


> Those are very impressive. I salute your woodworking talents.


You should see them in person. The 5 I have are awesome and I think I have a couple of friends looking for them now and I just happen to know where to get them.


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow! I had NO IDEA how many people wanted shelves. That's a lot of work there Tim. They do look beautiful. I'm only hoping my order is buried in there somewhere!

I also now know why I can't find any Spanish Cedar.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

I bet they smell good


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Throb said:


> Wow! I had NO IDEA how many people wanted shelves. That's a lot of work there Tim. They do look beautiful. I'm only hoping my order is buried in there somewhere!
> 
> I also now know why I can't find any Spanish Cedar.


They are and they will go out tomorrow. I will send you the tracking number tomorrow night.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

I got mine a while ago, none of you will be disappointed.

I had no idea what kind of volume you were doing, Mtmouse. Did this really take off after your thread about your Vinotemp, or was it before that?


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Scimmia said:


> I got mine a while ago, none of you will be disappointed.
> 
> I had no idea what kind of volume you were doing, Mtmouse. Did this really take off after your thread about your Vinotemp, or was it before that?


I think the Vinotemp sale kicked things up a notch.:r


----------



## cenookie (Jun 28, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> It should read, "This what I did on my summer vacation."
> 
> Between this and what I send out on Saturday, I'm finally getting caught up. Now if I can only get my garage clean.
> 
> These will be going out today and tomorrow.


Man those sure look good, can not wait until the ones that I ordered arrive:chk!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

cenookie said:


> Man those sure look good, can not wait until the ones that I ordered arrive:chk!


Yours are in there. They will go out today.:tu


----------



## anderson0196 (May 11, 2008)

Mine are out for delivery as I type! The VT will finally be complete


----------



## Ozz1113 (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice looking! Just let me know when I need to pay you and if you need the dimensions again. I can dig them out of the PMs.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Mtmouse said:


> It should read, "This what I did on my summer vacation."
> 
> Between this and what I send out on Saturday, I'm finally getting caught up. Now if I can only get my garage clean.
> 
> These will be going out today and tomorrow.


Wow... Tell me you didn't route all those bases by hand? That looks like over 500 holes - holy cow!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

DonnieW said:


> Wow... Tell me you didn't route all those bases by hand? That looks like over 500 holes - holy cow!


Actually closer to 1000.:hn and yes all on my router table......one at a time.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Mtmouse said:


> Actually closer to 1000.:hn and yes all on my router table......one at a time.


I'm no professional wood worker but I've tried my hand at building humidor shelves - I gave up btw. I can honestly say to everyone that what you're providing is WELL worth the investment.


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

pro2625 said:


> I bet they smell good


They came today!!!I tore into teh box and even though they were carefully wrapped in bubble wrap and newspaper, the aroma of cedar was coming through and just awesome!

I put them in my Vino and played a little Tetris. They look, smell and feel great. Fast shipping too!

Thank You Mtmouse (Tim). They are well worth the investment. You might want to call Target and see when the next Vinotemp sale is going to be...:ss

RG bump for you!


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Damn Brother. It looks like you have been busy. LOL


----------



## romwarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

Mine came in yesterday and I have a real problem with these trays. After putting my eight boxes of singles into the trays, I have all sorts of extra room in my Vino. It looks too empty!! Now I'm going to have to order more sticks and spend more money. Darn you, Tim!

Seriously, though, thank you so much for the trays and shelves. It really adds some class and space to my Vino. They are extremely well made and fit like a glove. Thanks, Tim!!!


----------



## dae06 (Jul 10, 2008)

How about some pictures of the vinotemp with the trays?


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

dae06 said:


> How about some pictures of the vinotemp with the trays?


How is this?


----------



## MCM (Jul 11, 2008)

Having ordered a tray a few weeks ago I can highly recommend them. As my collection grows I will be ordering more. :tu


----------



## Grumpy Dano (Jul 22, 2008)

You know you have hit the slope when you catch yourself _drooling_ over wooden trays..... :dr

And I was in Commercial and Industrial construction for over 30 years and I don't remember in all that time having a strong affection over wood :r

sad, sad, sad..... :r

It sucks being old..... :hn


----------



## Ozz1113 (Feb 13, 2008)

Grumpy Dano said:


> You know you have hit the slope when you catch yourself _drooling_ over wooden trays..... :dr
> 
> And I was in Commercial and Industrial construction for over 30 years and I don't remember in all that time having a strong affection over wood :r
> 
> ...


LOL 

MT, Love that short tray mixed in there!


----------



## Kneo (Jun 30, 2008)

*whiiiine* I really want a vino so I can get some of these awsome shelves.


----------

